# P3 Brake Contoller



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

I just got the new Tekonsha P3 brake controller. I have yet to install it and will let you all know how it works out. It is supposedly the new version of the Prodigy. I got it from RV Wholesalers, http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...at=0&page=1 for $149 and it has a $20 rebate. So it was not much more than the Prodigy. I will have it at Topsail and will see how it goes on the way.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

let us know. can't imagine anything better than the prodigy, but i'm certainly open to new options. what is the advantage of this new controller?

scott


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I am curious how this controller will work, I am trying to convince the DW that I need a new one.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Chuck,

I would really like to check that bad boy out and get a report on it at Topsail. Looks really nice.

Leon


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmm. The best I can tell, Tekonsha added some glitz and glammor to the Prodigy and called it the P3. (3rd generation Prodigy ??)

Their website is conspicously missing any real technical details about the P3, or an explanation of how it's technically different than the Prodigy. The most they say about how it works is "a true proportional braking system" which is also what they have said about the Prodigy.

The P3 seems to be a Prodigy with a more user friendly interface and display. But I suspect that the business end of the system is largely the same as the Prodigy which I would expect will now be phased out and replaced by the P3.

It does look like a nice improvement though









Here's the link:
Tekonsha P3 Brake Controller


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just found a user review and more information on the P3 Here

There was a link in the same review to purchase the P3 for 129.99 plus shipping.

I also saw them on eBay for 120.00 (auction, not buy it now) plus 10.00 shipping...The auction description also states that it comes with a rebate.

I think the P3 is most likely the way we're going to go


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

I just found out that Tekonsha is having problems with their LCD screen supplier. Seems there is a 6 month lead time, and the amount they are selling exceeded their expectations by 4 times. They don't expect to have full supply until fall '07. There is a $20 rebate for the P3, and I see they have added a $20 rebate for the Prodigy and Primus. As far as the difference between the P3 and Prodigy, I believe it is just the LCD screen. This gives you more pages of info and troubleshooting help. Just a little more user friendly. Plus its cool, I can change the screen color whenever I want.


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

I bought the P3 from Rv Whoelsalers and installed it last week. Put 2000 miles on it already and it works awesome. Well worth the money.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just won a P3 on ebay for $96.00 + $9.00 shipping


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I just won a P3 on ebay for $96.00 + $9.00 shipping


From reading the description, it appears the P3 is able to handle electric over hydraulic (i.e., disc) brakes that are on some newer trailers.

Sluggo


----------

